# Quickie?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

What's the quickest ya"ll Have ever cooked a Brisket? Personally 2 1/2 Hour's! Chunked it on Bout 20 lb Bag of charcoal, Got the color i wanted. Wrapped in foil bout 5x. BAM! Probably A 13 lb slab?


----------

